
MRAM - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetoresistive_random-access_memory
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Since the capacitors used in DRAM lose their charge over time, memory
assemblies that use DRAM must refresh all the cells in their chips 16 times a
second, reading each one and re-writing its contents. As DRAM cells decrease
in size it is necessary to refresh the cells more often, resulting in greater
power consumption.

In contrast, MRAM never requires a refresh."

